# DecoRez two part system



## Questioner

Where can I purchase DecoRez two part system?

Questioner:confused1:


----------



## majakdragon

Welcome to the Chatroom. You need to ask your question in the proper Forum. I have no idea what the product you asked about is, and many of the Pros here do not come into the Introductions Forum. I am sure you will get an answer when posted in a specific Forum.


----------



## Hammatime

Welcome to the forum. I'm assuming you are talking about the Deco-rez epoxy resin. It is made by General Polymers Corp.


----------



## Capaz

*A new member*

Hello everybody, this is my first post.

I'm responding to a previous post because I don't know yet how to start a new thread.

My name is Abel, which sounds like able, which tranlated to Spanish is Capaz, ergo my screen name. Spanish is my first language.

I'm very glad that I found this site, seem to be populated by DIYs who have a variety of needs and another group of experts who know about the different subjects, and are willing to cooperate. I would say a great combination!!!

I have somethings to offer based on my experience as a DIY, and of course, a lot more to learn from you.

I have a problem with a furnace which is explained at the HVAC forum.

See you around.....
Abel


----------



## YourWayPainting

Welcome Abel.


----------

